# Positive Thinking



## Torque (Oct 20, 2009)

I wonder if you try and think positive about things all the time you will get into a habit and then positive thinking will become second nature. Is this the case? I think most people with SA need to sort of reprogram their thoughts from negative to positive. I wonder if this is the way to do it.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah, I'd agree with that statement. It works for me. Combine positive thinking with active goals to help you learn and see the world differently and it will stick a whole lot better. A lot of people expect to be positive just by thinking, but it takes a slue of things in the mental, spiritual and physical department to be the best you can. Praise yourself, pamper your mental and physical well-being with things that bring out the best in you and before you know it it'll start a positive snowball effect. It's really not that hard if you stick with it.

A good way to think of it is like a job or an education; you put effort into these things to get somewhere so why not treat your mind and body the same way? The principles are exactly the same, trust me. Everything in life works that way. Hence, the popular saying, "You get what you put in". You just have to work out that muscle a lot


----------



## JoshC (Oct 18, 2009)

eh im not so sure about this guys. being positive is great, but running around desperately trying to be positive about everything wont work, and youll burn yourself out rather quickly. instead of trying to be "positive" be more realistic. the negative ways someone with SA views the world and people around them is not realistic. no everyone is not watching you, no everyone is not judging you, no everyone didnt necessarily think you were nervous and couldnt cope. its more than just saying "IM GOING TO BE HAPPY TODAY! IM DONE WITH SA!". that wont work. but yes be more positive


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Thinking positive works for me. I use to be a total debbie downer. I did have to kind of "reprogram" my thoughts and it did take some time, but I feel like it worked. I do have those occasional days where I'm feeling down, but I am human after all.  Give it a shot and keep in mind that it does take some time.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Definitely will help. But always/all the time isn't a positive word, it's a pressuring word. I agree with JoshC, you will burn yourself out. It's best to stay realistic while being positive. Replace the negative thoughts with neutral ones and then positive ones when the neutral ones are more natural. If you go into the world blindly being positive, you are sort of just ignoring the problems. I mean it could still work but i can't see it turn out well and very fake.


----------

